# Gepinnte Beiträge Overload



## Bothka (2. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem ich nach ewiger Zeit mich hier mal wieder angemeldet habe..
 
 
ich dachte erst, dass das Forum tot ist, weil ich nur Beiträge aus dem Jahr 2009 etc. gesehen hatte (Allgemeines MMORPG Forum)..
 
Also wenn ick im RL so eine Ordnung halten würde.. würde man das glaub ich Messy nennen  

Sooo viele *(19!)* gepinnte Beiträge hab ick im Leben noch nicht gesehen, insbesondere bei einem Magazin  (da sieht man die neuen Posts vor lauter uralt gepinnten Threads aus Anno 2009 etc. nicht mehr XD ) :

 

MFG, aber naja, nicht mein totes Forum ;D


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2018)

Normalerweise ignoriere ich Beiträge mit überheblichem Touch oder abfälligen Bemerkungen. Aber zur Erläuterung: Das Allgemeine MMO-Forum bekommt alle Threads von Foren, die wir wegen Inaktivität löschen.

Das Foren ohne Special Interest Content überall im Netz sterben ist übrigens kein Geheimnis.

 

Ich habe die ältesten Pins entfernt.

 

Gruß


----------

